# 1.21 gigawatts!



## memento (Jan 10, 2008)

I managed to get a pic right before he hit 88 miles per hour,


----------



## Lyncca (Jan 10, 2008)

LOL, That's awesome!


----------



## Jermz_01 (Jan 10, 2008)

where's Doc Brown when you need him?

did you see some serious [stuff] when he 88mph?? hahahaha


----------



## Sideburns (Jan 10, 2008)

It's too bad about the junk license plate lol.

I've always wanted one of those.  I would do it up like that, as well...no point in rockin it stock...That's pretty awesome.  He could take better care of it...but it's not TOO bad.


----------



## Coldow91 (Jan 10, 2008)

Where's the clock tower?


I would go nuts if I saw that car driving down the street


----------



## ian5940 (Jan 10, 2008)

Great Scot!


----------



## CJL (Jan 10, 2008)

thats great i always wanted a delorian.  it would be funny if you had one and got a speeding ticket for doing 89 mph.  everyone would give you a hard time because you could have just gone back in time 1 mph before you got the ticket and avoided the whole situation.


----------



## Sideburns (Jan 10, 2008)

CJL said:


> thats great i always wanted a delorian.  it would be funny if you had one and got a speeding ticket for doing 89 mph.  everyone would give you a hard time because you could have just gone back in time 1 mph before you got the ticket and avoided the whole situation.



Delorean.

Just sayin...

it might have been a complete failure at the time...but it will forever be remembered in the hearts of millions of people.

If they came out again, people would buy em like hotcakes. (never did get that expression...do hotcakes really sell that well?)


----------



## nealjpage (Jan 11, 2008)

_"What the hell is a gigawatt?!?"_


----------



## Ls3D (Jan 11, 2008)

> "What the hell is a gigawatt?!?"


Why it is 10 to the 9th watts, naturally.

If you look closely that thing is snorting up the white line off the road. 

-Shea


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 11, 2008)

Ls3D said:


> If you look closely that thing is snorting up the white line off the road.





How did you think it got the energy to travel through time?!


----------



## KristinaS (Jan 11, 2008)

ian5940 said:


> Great Scot!



hahahaha, nice one!


----------



## CJL (Jan 11, 2008)

Sideburns said:


> If they came out again, people would buy em like hotcakes. (never did get that expression...do hotcakes really sell that well?)


you can buy them new i saw this on the history channel a while back.  this company bought all the leftover parts when the company went under and build new ones from spare parts.  http://www.delorean.com/ i would love to get one but the 57,000 base price is steep.


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Jan 11, 2008)

That's heavy.


----------



## GeorgeUK (Jan 13, 2008)

That's superb! :thumbup::hail:


----------

